# My wife and I



## dalemcginnis (Mar 23, 2008)

have a disagreement on what to do with this blank.  It was going to be a sierra click pen.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Mar 23, 2008)

For those who want details.  I turned one of my castings and when sanding discovered a large air pocket just below the surface.  It broke open when I pressed on it. I had been mixing some of the color in the epoxy when gluing the tubes and it looked pretty good so I thought I would do the same for the hole.  Only problem was I was out of epoxy so I thought I would just use CA.  As you can see it didn't work.  The spot is smooth and in my opinion looks better in the picture than in reality.


----------



## Gentleben (Mar 23, 2008)

You might trying using a parting tool and make a grove around and including the hole, then fill it with some type of inlay material.  I have use fine glitter from a craft store as a decorative element.  You put it in there a little at a time with a drop of thin CA glue and just keep going around until it is filled and proud of the pen surface.  Then using a sharp tool turn until even.  If you have small gaps or air bubbles, you might have to do it twice.  Hope this helps.


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like a good place for an inlaid oops band to me.Maybe some brass or something.Show us how it comes out.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like a good way to fix it would be to turn off all the acrylic and inlay a new body over the tube.


----------



## stevers (Mar 23, 2008)

Is it something so special it's worth keeping or just another blank? (hypothetical) I stopped worrying about that sort of thing. Unless it's irreplaceable, toss it and go on to the next one.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm with Steve.  I think the phrase "adds character" is way over used when it comes to salvaging junk blanks, just throw it in the trash and try again.  Whose to say your spackle job won't fall out in a year then you would have an unhappy friend or customer.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 24, 2008)

Toss it.  Re-read Steve and Tex above.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> Looks like a good way to fix it would be to turn off all the acrylic and inlay a new body over the tube.



That was my first thought.  My wife's the one who said keep it.  Since I was just making the pen for myself I think I may try some type of inlay just for the practice and to see how it lasts over time.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dalemcginnis_
> 
> ...  My wife's the one who said keep it.  Since I was just making the pen for myself I think I may try some type of inlay just for the practice and to see how it lasts over time.


Your wife decides what to do with your pens?  Mine isn't even allowed in the shop!


----------



## dalemcginnis (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since she keeps giving them away as fast as I make them, Yes  Maybe one of these days she'll run out of people to give them to and I can actually make enough to try selling them.


----------



## sbell111 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck, my wife is the one that does the good turning.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (May 5, 2008)

if you have a piece left over could it be melted anyway to fill it.


----------

